# Tutorial- und FAQ-Wünsche



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2002)

So, ich fang jetzt mal in der Programmier-Ecke damit an, weil ich die Idee für ziemlich gut halte. In anderen Foren hier wird schon mehr auf die entsprechende Zielgruppe eingegangen, indem Tutorialwünsche gepostet werden können.
Falls Ihr ein bestimmtes Tutorial vermisst, dann schreibt das bitte in dieses Thema. Aber beachtet beim Posten bitte ein paar kleine Spielregeln:

Sucht bitte zuerst in den Tutorials, ob ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema nicht vielleicht doch schon vorhanden ist. Falls schon eins zu diesem Thema existiert, muss es ja nicht unbedingt nochmal geschrieben werden.
Beschreibt Eure Wünsche nach Möglichkeit so genau wie es eben geht. Ein Beitrag wie "Ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial über Dateien" ist nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich, weil zum Umgang mit Dateien schon mehrere Tutorials geschrieben werden können.
Stattdessen wäre etwas in der Form von "Ich suche eine Anleitung über die Verarbeitung von CSV-Dateien" angebrachter.
Rechtschreibung und Grammatik bitte in einer verständlichen Form halten, damit die Aussage eines Beitrags hier möglichst schnell deutlich wird. Wenn man erst noch mehrmals nachfragen muss, bevor man anfangen kann zu schreiben, dann verzögert das nur den Zeitpunkt bis das Tutorial fertig ist.
Bitte zeigt etwas Geduld. Nicht immer findet sich jemand, der innerhalb von 30 Minuten ein Tutorial auf Wunsch schreibt. Bedenkt bitte, dass das Schreiben von solchen Anleitungen teilweise etwas Zeit beansprucht.
Bitte nur Tutorial-Wünsche in diesem Thema posten. Haltet Euch mit dem Offtopic bitte etwas zurück. Falls aus einem Beitrag nicht klar hervorgehen sollte, was gewünscht ist, dann fragt bei dem entsprechenden User per PM nach.
Kommentare zu fertigen Tutorials bitte per PM an den ursprünglichen Verfasser. Die Regelungen für das Schreiben von neuen Tutorials bleibt genau so wie vorher.
In den Foren, in denen mehrere Programmiersprachen behandelt werden, ist es sinnvoll, dass man noch zusätzlich mit angibt, in welcher Sprache (C/C++/C# oder Delphi/Pascal) oder Umgebung (Visual C++, KDevelop, gcc, C++ Builder) das Tutorial gewünscht ist.
Durch diese neue Regelung erhoffen wir uns mehr Tutorials, die auch gewünscht sind, weil vielleicht Unklarheiten in diesem Bereich bestehen könnten - vor allem für Anfänger.
Noch zu beachten wäre, dass nicht nur Moderatoren Tutorials schreiben dürfen. Wenn Ihr also irgendwo ein Thema findet, zu dem Ihr selbst eine Anleitung schreiben könnt, dann steht es Euch frei, dies auch zu tun. Das Motto von tutorials.de ist schliesslich nicht umsonst "User helfen Usern".


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. Januar 2003)

Gute IDEE !!

Ich hätte da was! Hab mir wirklich schon einen Wolf gesucht, aber das was ich gefuden habe kannste vergessen. 

Es wäre echt schön ein Tutorial von Anfang bis Ende zum Microsoft Help Workshop (Erstellung von Hilfeprojekten) zu haben. Dieses Kleine doofe Programm hat es nämlich in sich wenn es darum geht, einen durchaus fähigen Anwender in den Wahnsinn zu treiben. Es gibt zwar alternativen (Robo-Help etc), aber die beginnen alle ab ca. 1000 €. 

Eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zur erstellung einer HTML-Hilfe mit MS Help Workshop wäre also wirklich überfällig. Ich kann zwar Topic, Indizes etc erstellen, dass kann man durch probieren realisieren, aber wenn man versucht etwas kompliziertere Dinge (z.B. Arbeiten mit Frames) was eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte, versucht kommt man leicht ins Scheitern. 

Hoffe die Anregung gefällt !!

Gruß 

Sub


----------



## nexyon (24. Mai 2004)

Ich vermisse Tutorials zum OS-Dev.

Was mich derzeit am meisten interessieren würde, wäre SVGA Grafikmodi setzten und damit Arbeiten, oder auch bessere Grafikstandarts die heute weit verbreitet sind in den ATI und nVidia Grafikkarten.
Ich habe zwar mit Google nach Tutorials dazu gesucht, aber nur welche für 16-Bit Prozessoren gefunden, sprich Segmentierung und dieses *Selbstzensur*, ich hätte das gern mit 32-Bit.

Weiters wäre vielleicht ein Tutorial zu den Festplattenformatierungen cool, wie zB FAT, FAT32 oder auch NTFS/Linux Partitionen(Ext2/3, Swap).

Mfg neXyon


----------



## Moron (25. Mai 2004)

*....*

Huhu!
Ich vermiss generell das ganze Thema WAP
ich denke das ist auch mal eine überlegung etwas über WAP zumachen.

z.B. ein Tutorial was man machen muss um eine WAP Seite zu erstellen.
Online zu bringen.

Oder wenns in die Coder-Ecke soll ein Tut darüber wie man  WML / WML-Script macht.
oder wie man PHP in WML Code einbindet.

Greetz Moron


----------



## squeaker (2. Juni 2004)

Ein Squeak/Morphic Tutorial wäre nicht schlecht.

Ich versuche gerade ein Brettspiel in Squeak zu programmieren. Wenn interesse besteht schreibe ich die Fortschritte auf. Die Frage ist blos die Form:

Als Thread - sozusagen ein Programm in der Entstehung inklusive Refactoring
Als Episoden-Report: ein  nach jedem größeren Abschnitt geschriebenes Tutorial über den jeweiligen Abschnitt
Als Tutorial: Wenn es komplett ist eine Art step-by-step.

Was wäre denn hier gewünscht? Oder ist das ganze sowieso eher unerwünscht (ich will mich nicht aufdrängen - ich will im wesentlichen das ganze für mich Nutzen - durch erklären versteht man das ganze selber besser).


----------



## defc0n1 (24. August 2004)

*Gewünschtes Tutorial*

Hi

ich fände es super wenn es noch ein Tutorial zum Thema Betriebssysteme Prorammieren gebe wie du bereits eines geschrieben hast.
In diesem Tutorial soll genannt werden was man zum Programmieren braucht(Compiler etc.),wie viel man von der verwendeten Sprache können muss um das Tutorial nachzuvollziehen und vielleicht noch ein paar links zum Thema wo man auch Compiler und co. findet.


----------



## BUG SPAWNY (29. August 2004)

*NSIS Anleitung*

Hallo,

ich suche seit einigen Wochen ohne Erfolg eine (deutsche) Anleitung, wie man ein Setup mit dem NullsoftInstallationSystem (kurz: NSIS) scriptet. Kennt da einer eine Seite oder kennt sich selber damit aus und würde sein Wissen an mich weitergeben? Wäre sehr freundlich...


----------



## domae (30. September 2004)

*Adobe Illustrator*

Hi.

Ich suche schon seit längerem Tutorials über Illustrator. 
Ich würde gerne Logos erstellen / designen. Aber ich habe keinen Plan wie man das mit den Pfaden macht und so...

gruess.


----------



## Chronix (4. November 2004)

Also ich fände ein Tutorial über *Assembler* sehr interessant, weil es im WWW dazu nicht so viel gutes gibt!
Das Tutorial sollte sich mit den Grundlagen der Sprache befassen und jm. einen Einstieg in Assembler bieten.

Schön wären auch weiterführende Links und sowas.

Mfg, Chronix


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (6. November 2004)

Ich fände ein Tutorial über das erstellen eigener Komponenten in C# sehr intressant   .


----------



## mhammerl (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 was ich bräuchte, ist ein Tutorial "Build web services manually from scratch". 

 Ist ja schön, das Tools von den SOAP-Messages bis zu WSDL alles automatisch zur Laufzeit generieren, aber ich würde das gern einmal anhand eines kleinen Beispiels von vorne bis hinten durchexerzieren...

 Ich würde mich auch über den einen oder anderen Link freuen.

 Danke.

 Gruß,
 Max.


----------



## vgAbEgInnEr (11. Juli 2005)

DX9- und OGL-Tutorials! Please...


----------



## BadPhantom (4. August 2005)

Wenn der Wunsch nach einem Assembler - Tutorial noch besteht, würde ich mir demnächst mal die Zeit nehmen, eines zu schreiben.

 Würde dann mit den basics anfangen, also einfache controller (z.B. 68000), kurz die Register, Stacks etc. durchgehen, was man eben so als assembler - grundlage braucht / bräuchte 

  Evtl. mal zum Anfang eine Lichtsteuerung oder sowas.

  Wenn interessiert, erzählt mal was denn so drin sein sollte:
  - Hardware - Init ? 
  - Speicher- / Peripherie .. ?
  - [inputbox]   :suspekt:


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Januar 2008)

Assembler wär echt ne super Sache...

Will ich schon seit längerem lernen, mir fehlt dazu aber leider der Einstieg, und ein gutes deutsches  Tutorial... Mein Englisch ist nämlich nicht grad das beste


----------



## simicoder (29. September 2010)

Ja ich such auch assembler tutorials, os dev wäre auch nicht schlecht. Os mit Graphic mode oder so.


----------



## Ultrasick (22. August 2012)

Wenn jemand anfangen sollte ein Assemblertutorial zu schreiben, dann hilft vielleicht ein bischen Hintergrundwissen über die Maschinensprache von der x86-Architektur:

http://ontheserver.de/Downloads/Dokumentationen/x86-Architektur/Maschinensprache/deutsch.htm


----------

